# Lights for my 100



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

The AH Supply kits are designed to be mounted into a hood. Also you are going to have at least one end of the tank that is pretty dim as it will only have one bulb at that end. You might want to get at least one 55 watt kit to mount at that end. In fact I would recommend that you do the whole thing in 55 watt kits due to the much better selection of bulbs available in that size. Bulbs like the GE 9325k bulbs!


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

So I should get two 2X55 watt kits?


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

aeternum23 said:


> So I should get two 2X55 watt kits?


 or 3


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Lol, yea, I meant two 2X55 watt kits.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Well two 2x55 watt kits will only get you to 220 watts which is less light than you were going to get. With your tank you should get three 2x55 watt kits to get you in the 3 wpg range and give you decent spread of light.


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

But I thought three kits set side by side would be too long for my tank, which is only 60" long? Can I set them up like a pyramid, i.e set two side by side and then put one more kit in front?


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Space the 2 back reflectors so theres a 1' space between them.
Keep the middle 2 tight together in the middle.
Space the 2 front reflectors so theres a 1' space between them.


Marcel


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ahhh, icic. You don't happen to know if he makes 60" hoods for these, would you? I know my LFS has hoods, but they won't fit these reflectors.


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

OK, looks like I've found a canopy that will fit my tank. Does anyone know if I'll need a fan if I use PC's? The hood covers the tank 3/4's of the way around it, the back bein open. With 330 wats of PC lighting, will it still get too hot, even with the rear being open?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

You are going to need fans in that hood. 330 watts will create a lot of heat. If you have AC in your house it will help.


----------



## Davo (Aug 19, 2003)

Gday Rex,

Do you think that I will need a fan or fans in my 4x2x2 hood which is open backed. I am about to install 4 x 55w CF's with the AH reflectors?

Thanks,
Dave.
Sydney
Australia.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Unless you have air conditioning you will. I have 4x55 watts over my 55 gallon tank with an open backed hood and I had to install fans to keep the water temps in the mid 80s this summer. Without the fans the temp was getting very high even with a reversed lighting schedule.


----------



## Davo (Aug 19, 2003)

Rex,

Over here in OZ the weather gets bloody hot. What sort of fan is suitable? A PC type fan? Obviously heat rises so would the fan/s have to be placed in the top (roof) of the hood? How many do you think I would need?

By the way do you think I have enough lighting? 4x2x2 tank (120g tank US I think), 4 x 55w 5400k bulbs. Pressurised dupla CO2 with auto controller, 50/50 flourite with dupla laterite and eheim 2228 & 2213 (for the CO2) filters.

I just received 5 x AH Supply reflectors for my 55w bulbs. Unfortuantly the only bulb that I can get in Australia (we only have 19 million people here) is the Osram 55w 5400k bulb at $A14 ($US20) per bulb. AH Supply will ship 6700k bulbs over here at $$US19 each for about $US20 to $30 bucks (per 10). The GE 9325k bulb I would like to have a look at as all the forums rate this bulb and I have seen the posts showing the difference between 6700k and 9325k bulbs

I have contacted GE Lighting in Australia and they do not import the 9325k bulbs over here. 

Is anyone willing to ship up to 5-10 x GE 9325k bulbs to Sydney, Australia if the price is sensible. I obviously will pay for the shipping. 

Thanks,
Dave,
Sydney.


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Would installing four "clip-on" fans to the back of my tank word?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

If you can get the GE bulbs go for it. As for enough light..... NO. You are at 1.8 watts. That's not a lot for your tank. You really should put another pair of 55 watt bulbs in there. As for fans I use 80mm computer fans. I have four fans mounted in the ends of the canopy, two in each end, these fans pull air into the canopy and help cool the bulbs a bit, then I have three fans in the top to pull the hot air out of the canopy. It makes a huge difference. Used to be after a couple of hours the reflectors would be almost too hot to touch. Now they are warm but not hot.


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Dang, any DIY plans on how to do the wiring for the computer fans? I'd like to install them, but I've no idea how to do the wiring without risking a fire. BTW, I just realized that my tank, a TruVue tank, is actually 90 gallons, not 100. So that would bring the quick-and-dirty watt:gallon ratio to 2.54:1.


----------



## digger (Feb 18, 2003)

Buy a wall wart type AC to DC transformer for the appropriate voltage of your fan. Clip off the plug that goes to the appliance. Strip the wires bare and sodder to the fan leads.


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks digger,

Unfortunately, you're talking to a complete n00b when it comes to electricity. I've no idea how to solder and I'm not sure what you mean when you say "clip off the plug". Are there any websites that you'd suggest where I can learn how to do these things?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Not a one. I used a computer power supply to run my fans but I still had to clip the molex connectors off and solder more wire to them and then solder the molex connectors back on.

If the soldering is not your thing then you might be better off to look at a commercial solution.


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Just installed the lights, you can check out my gallery to see them.

Rex, you're right, I will definitely need fans. The entire canopy got warm in just one hour and the reflectors were too hot to touch. Do you think 4 of those tiny clip on fans will work well enough? Or can you suggest something better?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I used computer fans. I like them because they are inexpensive, quiet and cheap.


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi guys,

I'm in the process of ordering a couple fans online. I'm having trouble determining if the power supply I have will work with the fans.

The two fans I'm getting have a current at 12VDC and .25A. Well, the power supply I have has 4 output 4-pin molex, usually used for harddrives and such, but they have outputs of only 3.3VDC, but 28A. 

I'm pretty confused on what to look for. Can anyone help?

BTW, here's the power supply I'm looking at right now:

http://store.yahoo.com/svcompucycle/trulc35powsu.html


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

The power supply you listed does show a 12V 15amp output which would probably run one fan.  

However, I would go with something like this for the money http://petsupplyliquidator.com/htm/aparts_fans.htm#f2 Either that or visit a local independent computer store, they can probably hook you up with some used stuff for next to nothing.

Jason


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Whoa, so what's the story on that two fan unit? Do you just wrap the wires together and plug it in? Thanks for the info, btw.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Basically yes... A parallel circuit.....
:wink: 

Just make sure your fans dont draw more amps them the power unit will put out.... Other wise your power unit will then become a nice paper weight...

Jason


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Aaaah. So it's ok to have a .25 amp fan connected to a 28 amp power supply, just not the other way around.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Correct.... 

However, I still am not a fan of 12volt fans and power supplys. Power supplys build alot of heat, usually have there own fan which is noisy, are heavy and bulky, not to mention all the wires etc... In the past I have always used 120v AC fans for such projects.... You are using a higher voltage, but the cost is usually less and the wiring is easier... Heck most home inprovement stores sell fans similar if not the same as the link I provided for about twenty bucks.... just my 2cents
:shock: 
Jason


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

I'll definitely check it out. I did speak with someone at Radio Shack last night about the fans and he said to go with the 120VAC fan, since it can be plugged right into the wall. However, he gave me the wrong wires for it 

But I'm going to give Home Depot a call, hopefully they'll have such fan combinations there.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Yep, I agree, I like them cause it is a easy plug in to my timer and they operate the same as your lighting schedule without the fuss.... 

Radio shack, Home Depot, Lowes, etc should all carry something similar... Keep me posted. I am doing the same thing to my newest tank as we speak...

Jason


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, I checked around, no one in town has anything. The closest thing I could find was this:

http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDU...ID=ccefadcjjkfimldcgelceffdfgidgjm.0&MID=9876

Also, my current fan, the one I got from Radio Shack, is this one:

http://www.radioshack.com/product.a..._name=CTLG_011_002_007_002&product_id=273-241

The thing is, the wires are only 24 gauge. The guys at the store gave me a wall-plug that requires 18 gauge wires. Is it ok to just use a wire crimp to connect two different gauge wires?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

That radio shack fan should work perfect. Define wall plug. Is it a plug with 4-6ft of cord or just the plug? If you have the plug and cord you should be fine to attach to the smaller wire on the fan, you just dont want the smaller wire to be on the cord.... 

jason


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

It's just the plug, no cord at all. What you have to do is take an 18 gauge wired and insert it into the blug. Then you take the 18 gauge wire and crimp it or somewho connect it to the 24 gauge wire. At least that's what the guys at Radio Shack are telling me.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Ok, not my first choice for wiring the fan... I assume you have a custom light set up, as you will notice you probably have a three pronged plug that is connected to a black cable housing three wires(white,black and either green or bare wire). Your best bet is to get that exact assembly from either radio shack or your local home store. Wiring just the plug to wires is not the safest. You want a shielded cable and a good three prong plug... You want them wirenutted and secured correctly where the fan wires will meet the power cable just like most ballast are wired.

Jason

Disclaimer, attempt at own risk, if not comfortable consult a licensed electrician....


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ahhh, understood. I'll swing by Radio Shack today and see if they have the power cords. Thanks wellbiz, and I'll keep you informed on what happens.


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

BTW, these are the plugs they gave me last night:

http://www.radioshack.com/product.a..._name=CTLG_009_001_003_000&product_id=61-2702

And I guess this is what you're talking about, except w/o the third prong?

http://www.radioshack.com/product.a..._name=CTLG_009_001_003_000&product_id=61-2852


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

That is funny, I just went to the radioshack site and copied that exact link. 

Yes exactly http://www.radioshack.com/product.a..._name=CTLG_009_001_003_000&product_id=61-2852 but in a three prong configuration because we are working around water....

Jason


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hehe. One last thing, will it be ok to crimp wires of different gauges? Because the wires pictured in the link seem to be of a much thicker gauge than the wires on the fan.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

The 3prong cord should have larger wires too. As long as the wires on the cord are the same size or larger you can connect them. You dont want smaller wires on the cord. Define crimp??? Crimp connectors are fine for low voltage stuff, but I perfer to use a sealing wire nut when working around fish tanks and 120volts or http://www.radioshack.com/product.a..._name=CTLG_011_003_004_000&product_id=64-3057 and then using electrical tape over the wire and wire nut to help prevent moisture intrusion.


There are probably some crimp type connectors for high voltage, but check with your local radio shack or home store for exact applications.
Jason


Disclaimer. Attempt at your own risk and skill level, not responsible....


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Yea, that's the crimp I was talking about. I'm sorry, I'm still getting used to these terms and tools 

Also, if it wouldn't be too much to ask, would you be able to go into why having a smaller wire on the cord would be bad, while having a smaller wire on the fan would be ok?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Sure, its all about current flow. The fan wires are designed for the current(amps) draw of the motor. If the long wires(cord) to the motor are smaller in diameter they will not be able to handle the said current draw/flow. Which could over heat the wires and melt them and possibly cause a fire. Larger wires can carry more current and will not have this problem... 

Think of it in terms of plumbing where current flow(read amps) is like water flow and water pressure is like voltage. A small pipe can carry high pressure but low volume, where a big pipe can carry the same high pressure(read voltage) but also higher volume or flow(read amps). You would not want to run a small pipe/hose to feed a swimming pool, but a big pipe/hose can easily supply enough for a swimming pool! I hope that makes sense... 8) :shock: 

Jason


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Sweet, ok, that makes sense. Things seem so much cleaer now, thanks! 

But what about the two wires from the actual fan? They're of a smaller diameter than the electrical cord, so wouldn't they run the risk of melting? Do I need to find some way to wire the cord directly into the fan?

Thanks a billion for the help Jason, I'm learning a heck of a lot today!


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Nope, the smaller wires on the fan are fine, they were engineered to the correct size to power the motor by the manufacturer. You just dont want your supply pipe(cord) to be smaller or it wont be able to provide enough flow(amps) to the wires/motor... 

jason


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ooooooh, ok. Now it makes sense. OK, I'll get this done by tonight and get some photos up. Thanks a bunch man.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Kool,

I look forward to seeing them.

Jason


----------



## metallhd (Aug 23, 2003)

Actually if I might I would like to point out the solution previously proposed by digger (page 2) - that would easily solve your current/fire risk problems, eliminate worries of wiring hard to the lights, and finally eliminate the problem of grounding. Just my two cents . . . 

I have done a little research myself, and although diggers' involves spending a couple bucks, at the end of the day you have a functional fan with other applications as opposed to a one-off deal just for the canopy. The value is in peace of mind from knowing the setup is safe as opposed to believing it is. Most computer fans are designed to carry a way lower load than 120V, and I believe that a heavy current straight from the wall is going to fry either the wire leads or the fan motor itself - you need a step-down transformer, exactly as proposed. I just got one for my computer speakers at Radio Shack, imo the only place to go for this kind of stuff. The only thing you have to do is pick the one that matches the voltage on the fan and you're good to go - the guys at Radio Shack can help you with that too. As for the fans, have you looked at the local computer store/toner recharge place/electronic repair shop? Good luck!


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks Metal. Well, the fan that I got from Radio Shack is a 115VAC fan, while the cord that I bought is 125VAC w/ a grounding pin. I ended up crimping the wires together with butt connectors and wrapped it in electrical tape.

And ironically, the guys at Radio Shack told me not to get the transformer. They were the ones who suggested I take the AC route.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

For what it's worth, I've used both AC fans and the Transformer/DC fan route. Both have worked well, but the DC fans are a HECK of a lot quieter and still move enough air to keep things cool.


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

True, the DC fans are MUCH quieter. My friends have used this brand called NMB for the computer case and CPU fans. Lemme tell you, you can't even tell when the computer's been turned on  

I think this particular fan is a bit overkill. It's blowing hard enough to make the water ripply about 1/4 of the way across the tank. Also, when I touch the reflector closest to the fan, it's just barely warm to the touch.


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

Can it be that you can overcool your lights and cause the lights to dim? I notice my shop light in the garage dims in cold weather.

James


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Whoa, never considered that before.


----------



## DLeDeaux (Dec 27, 2002)

aquaverde said:


> Can it be that you can overcool your lights and cause the lights to dim? I notice my shop light in the garage dims in cold weather.


There is an optimum temperature that any flourescent tube will run at it's peak efficiency. Too cold and it won't be as bright, but it will usually last longer. Too hot and it will run brighter but "burn out" quicker. Somewhere in between there is a happy medium


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hmmmm...I'll have to check out the lighting later. I think the lights are actually dimmer on the side where the fan is located.


----------

